# Kid Bu, l'energia sferica e la rigenerazione



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2019)

Allora, spero che qualcuno mi illumini in uno dei quesiti che mi è rimasto da anni per quanto riguarda l'universo Dragon Ball. 

Ma io non ho capito alla fine, come cavolo sia possibile che l'energia sferica abbia disintegrato Kid Bu? Quando prima ci hanno provato in tutti i modi? Che cosa ha fatto l'energia sferica rispetto agli altri attacchi? Io ricordo benissimo che Majin Bu venne fatto a fette contro gothenks terzo livello ma Junior disse di che, i micro pezzi del corpo sparsi ovunque, dovevano essere polverizzati.. ed ovviamente non funziono. Allora?


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Ottobre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Allora, spero che qualcuno mi illumini in uno dei quesiti che mi è rimasto da anni per quanto riguarda l'universo Dragon Ball.
> 
> Ma io non ho capito alla fine, come cavolo sia possibile che l'energia sferica abbia disintegrato Kid Bu? Quando prima ci hanno provato in tutti i modi? Che cosa ha fatto l'energia sferica rispetto agli altri attacchi? Io ricordo benissimo che Majin Bu venne fatto a fette contro gothenks terzo livello ma Junior disse di che, i micro pezzi del corpo sparsi ovunque, dovevano essere polverizzati.. ed ovviamente non funziono. Allora?



non pensavo che qualcuno potesse arrivare a questi livelli ahahahahaha

saranno passati quasi 20 anni e ancora ci pensi? hai la mia stima..
l'energia sferica era caricata con l'energia di tutto l'universo... ovvio che avesse unamarcia in più. era energia purissima! una energia così grande lo ha polverizzato e non si è più riuscito a riformare.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2019)

Dragon Ball, non lo ricordo nei dettagli, ma è risaputo che ha molti errori nella trama tipo il raggiungimento del tempio del supremo ed altri.


----------



## Victorss (5 Ottobre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Allora, spero che qualcuno mi illumini in uno dei quesiti che mi è rimasto da anni per quanto riguarda l'universo Dragon Ball.
> 
> Ma io non ho capito alla fine, come cavolo sia possibile che l'energia sferica abbia disintegrato Kid Bu? Quando prima ci hanno provato in tutti i modi? Che cosa ha fatto l'energia sferica rispetto agli altri attacchi? Io ricordo benissimo che Majin Bu venne fatto a fette contro gothenks terzo livello ma Junior disse di che, i micro pezzi del corpo sparsi ovunque, dovevano essere polverizzati.. ed ovviamente non funziono. Allora?



Sarà stata come il serious Punch di Saitama che è talmente potente che polverizza qualsiasi cosa


----------



## Stex (5 Ottobre 2019)

L'energia sferica è l'arma più potente di dragonball. pura energia positiva che elimina la malvagità negli avversari. infatti se hai visto super quando goku sgancia l'energia su jiren, non essendo una persona malvagia non ha nessun effetto su di lui...


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ok, ma l'energia sferica è stata usata contro frizer. Sicuramente non ai livelli di quella contro Kid bu, ma comunque ad alto livello. E frizer è uscito praticamente senza nulla a parte la coda tagliata. E Kid Bu è 19284938493 volte più forte .. seguendo la logica, Kid Bu al massimo doveva essere fatto a brandelli per poi ricomporsi.


----------



## Stex (5 Ottobre 2019)

la genkidama contro bu penso fosse 100 volte superiore a quella di freezer. tutto qua. come spiega il narratore bu e stato distrutto in tante micro parti che non potevano ricomporsi e come abbiamo capito poi purificata la sua parte malvagia.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Stessa dinamica con Cell, è stato disintegrato e non si è più potuto rigenerare, idem Bu.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ok, ma l'energia sferica è stata usata contro frizer. Sicuramente non ai livelli di quella contro Kid bu, ma comunque ad alto livello. E frizer è uscito praticamente senza nulla a parte la coda tagliata. E Kid Bu è 19284938493 volte più forte .. seguendo la logica, Kid Bu al massimo doveva essere fatto a brandelli per poi ricomporsi.



Si ma anche goku n volte più forte di quando sfidò freezer
E la genkidama contro kid u era infinitamente più potente di quella di prima


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Stessa dinamica con Cell, è stato disintegrato e non si è più potuto rigenerare, idem Bu.



A parte che se gohan ha usato(l'onda energetica con una mano?? per disintegrare Cell, allora per quale motivo non hanno fatto lo stesso con bu?


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma anche goku n volte più forte di quando sfidò freezer
> E la genkidama contro kid u era infinitamente più potente di quella di prima



La trasformazione in SS con l'energia sferica poi è senza senso.. visto che Re Caio ha spiegato che l'energia sferica funziona solo senza trasformazione per la questione del pure di cuore e senza rabbia e per trasformarsi in SS ci deve essere la rabbia


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A parte che se gohan ha usato(l'onda energetica con una mano?? per disintegrare Cell, allora per quale motivo non hanno fatto lo stesso con bu?



Perchè la kamehameha non era sufficiente, Goku ha usato l'abilità più forte a sua disposizione facendosi dare l'energia da tutti gli altri guerrieri tipo Piccolo, Gohan e compagnia più l'energia di tutti gli abitanti della Terra.
Solo così poteva accertarsi di disintegrare completamente Bu eliminandolo per sempre.


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Allora, spero che qualcuno mi illumini in uno dei quesiti che mi è rimasto da anni per quanto riguarda l'universo Dragon Ball.
> 
> Ma io non ho capito alla fine, come cavolo sia possibile che l'energia sferica abbia disintegrato Kid Bu? Quando prima ci hanno provato in tutti i modi? Che cosa ha fatto l'energia sferica rispetto agli altri attacchi? Io ricordo benissimo che Majin Bu venne fatto a fette contro gothenks terzo livello ma Junior disse di che, i micro pezzi del corpo sparsi ovunque, dovevano essere polverizzati.. ed ovviamente non funziono. Allora?


----------



## hakaishin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La trasformazione in SS con l'energia sferica poi è senza senso.. visto che Re Caio ha spiegato che l'energia sferica funziona solo senza trasformazione per la questione del pure di cuore e senza rabbia e per trasformarsi in SS ci deve essere la rabbia



Alla fine è uno dei tanti controsensi di dragon ball
La spiegazione più plausibile è che goku era più forte e ha usato una genkidama con l’aiuto di tutto l’universo che l’ha resa invincibile.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2019)

Boh..io mi arrendo. Capisco ma non capisco.. e poi un altro chiarimento. Goku fuso con Vegeta con gli orecchini, per quale motivo nel corpo di Majin bu che ha assorbito tutti, la fusione venne annullata?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Boh..io mi arrendo. Capisco ma non capisco.. e poi un altro chiarimento. Goku fuso con Vegeta con gli orecchini, per quale motivo nel corpo di Majin bu che ha assorbito tutti, la fusione venne annullata?



Perchè prima di venire assorbito ha usato una specie di barriera energetica, Vegeth si aspettava questa mossa disperata da parte di Buuhan e ha preso questa contromisura.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Perchè prima di venire assorbito ha usato una specie di barriera energetica, Vegeth si aspettava questa mossa disperata da parte di Buuhan e ha preso questa contromisura.



Ok ma non ho capito il nesso tra la barriera energetica e la fusione.. Kaioshin disse che una volta messi gli orecchini, non si poteva più tornare come prima allora per quale motivo la fusione si è tolta?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ok ma non ho capito il nesso tra la barriera energetica e la fusione.. Kaioshin disse che una volta messi gli orecchini, non si poteva più tornare come prima allora per quale motivo la fusione si è tolta?


 
Non viene spiegato bene, viene accennato che il legame magico dei possessori dei potara viene sciolto all'interno del corpo di Bu.
Anche il vecchio Kaioh rimase sorpreso se non ricordo male nel manga.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Il corpo di Bu si dissolve totalmente all'interno della sfera
La stessa sfera non svanisce subito ma solo dopo aver "purificato" quanto c'è all'interno 

Meno coerente la storia della fusione con gli orecchini che si scioglie all'interno di Bu
Allora anche Gotenks avrebbe dovuto sciogliersi appena assorbito invece che dopo 30 minuti


----------



## hakaishin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il corpo di Bu si dissolve totalmente all'interno della sfera
> La stessa sfera non svanisce subito ma solo dopo aver "purificato" quanto c'è all'interno
> 
> Meno coerente la storia della fusione con gli orecchini che si scioglie all'interno di Bu
> Allora anche Gotenks avrebbe dovuto sciogliersi appena assorbito invece che dopo 30 minuti



Era un modo per poter dividere goku e vegeta dalla fusione con i potara. Espediente narrativo.
Anche in Dragon ball super vegeth si divide di nuovo, questa volta con la scusa che il potere del super sayan blu è troppo forte per poter permettere di rimanere fusi


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ok, ma l'energia sferica è stata usata contro frizer. Sicuramente non ai livelli di quella contro Kid bu, ma comunque ad alto livello. E frizer è uscito praticamente senza nulla a parte la coda tagliata. E Kid Bu è 19284938493 volte più forte .. seguendo la logica, Kid Bu al massimo doveva essere fatto a brandelli per poi ricomporsi.



contro freezer l'ha caricata solo con l'energia di namecc, contro bu con quella dell'intero universo


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il corpo di Bu si dissolve totalmente all'interno della sfera
> La stessa sfera non svanisce subito ma solo dopo aver "purificato" quanto c'è all'interno
> 
> Meno coerente la storia della fusione con gli orecchini che si scioglie all'interno di Bu
> Allora anche Gotenks avrebbe dovuto sciogliersi appena assorbito invece che dopo 30 minuti



si ma sono 2 fusioni diverse. quella con i potara è infinita ma all'interno di bu è successo tipo un bug inspiegabile...


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> contro freezer l'ha caricata solo con l'energia di namecc, contro bu con quella dell'intero universo



Non dell'Intero ma dei terrestri e dei pianeti vicini


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non dell'Intero ma dei terrestri e dei pianeti vicini



mmmmm.... ma gliel'hanno data anche i namecciani che erano lontanissimi... non sono convinto...


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mmmmm.... ma gliel'hanno data anche i namecciani che erano lontanissimi... non sono convinto...



Il grosso gliela danno i terrestri dopo l'appello di Satan
Comunque non dall'intero universo (come accade invece in GT contro Lee Shenron)


----------

